

Try our app (Flowdock, the team messenger) - enra
http://blog.nodeta.fi/2010/03/10/flowdock-launches-public-beta/

======
bcater
I started using it this morning. After my session auto-expired, I can no
longer log back in. It seemed useful until that happened, but lack of
reliability is a deal-breaker.

------
colinplamondon
This is beyond awesome! Perfect interface, perfect mix of Yammer and IRC and
data importing, perfect across the board.

Are you guys going to have a Yammer import feature? If you could import all
our past messages from Yammer into that right-hand column then our team would
switch in a tenth of a second flat.

~~~
mutru
Hi! Thanks for the feedback. We're sure planning to make the conversion as
easy as possible, and Yammer import is on top of our list. We will announce
new features in our blog and on Twitter, stay tuned. :)

~~~
j_b_f
I'm also super impressed. You could have gone in any number of crazy
directions but you kept it simple (dashboard, incoming, searches). I love it.
It's like Campfire on steroids.

Personal feature request: preview youtube URLs, images, and tweets pasted into
the chat area. Less important: let people select a range of chat messages and
tag en-masse so they show up together in a search.

~~~
thenduks
Those are both awesome suggestions that I enthusiastically second. Especially
the paste-preview thing, that's practically a must-have.

------
dustingetz
"its what google wave should have been"?

i would be differentiating yourself from wave as much as possible... you don't
want to be competing with google when wave gets released sooner or later.

~~~
enra
(Actually Wave was announced and released to beta while we were developing
Flowdock so it's was really interesting for us.)

Yeah, it's true that we should differentiate ourselves from Wave as much as
possible, but the comment "It's what Google Wave should have been", means that
for some people Flowdock is what they expected or wanted from Wave.

The problem I see with Wave is that it's trying to be everything for everyone,
which is a really ambitious goal. With Flowdock we just want to provide tools
for teams that work constantly and intensively together.

~~~
dustingetz
don't underestimate google. it's probably safe to assume they know _exactly_
what they are doing.

------
gibsonf1
This looks really good. What would make it great is if the api allowed
information to go in both directions. That is, it looks like right now I can
have external information listed and then talked about with Flowdock. But!,
can I then have the flowdock discussions sent back to the external source if
said source accepts it? (For example, I have a workflow system where an
external source lists current workflows, but I need all the discussion about
those workflows sent back to the source system in some form)

------
rev087
App icons looks a little aliased in Chrome running in Ubuntu:
<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/121630/flowdock_raw.png>

edit: Oh, and how much time does it take for a "session to expire"? Mine
expired in 5 minutes of innactivity or so...kind of annoying if you're waiting
for a team mate that went to the bathroom for example.

~~~
mutru
Thanks, we're working on the icons.

Sessions do not actually expire anytime soon - we just deployed a bugfix
release and had to restart the backend. We'll make the deployment experience a
bit smoother soon. :)

~~~
sonnyz
I'm guessing that you are doing something right now since I just get a "500
Internal Server Error" every time I try to go to the flow.

------
crad
Looks good, playing with it with one of my teams. I set it up in fluid, but
when I try and login via fluid, it seems to send me into my default browser to
open the page that lets me select which flow I want to use.

One feature that would be nice is not matching search on twitter streams... ie
+term1 -term2, would help with signal to noise ratio for what would be
interesting for my teams.

~~~
mutru
This is a problem with Fluid's default settings. You can fix it by going to
Preferences -> Advanced -> Add a new pattern: _flowdock.com_

We'll try to document this process a bit better.

------
truebosko
Tried to signup .. Got 500 Internal Server Error. :(

~~~
pauldelany
I'll bet you have NoScript switched on?

~~~
truebosko
I don't. I'm just using a vanilla Chrome install on Ubuntu. I do have Flash
installed, don't see why that would matter in this case, though.

------
messel
Looks interesting, will certainly check it out. One of the weaknesses of other
project tracking tools for Victus Media has been the speed at which we change
priorities. Continual user feedback helps us manage where we want to go long
term, versus what we hack out tonight.

Would appreciate any tools that change as fast as we do, while keeping th big
picture highlighted

------
darrell
Haven't used the app yet, but one thing I would suggest is re-doing your
voiceover on your very prominent product demo video and making cuts between
demoing key features. I can understand your accent just fine (although it
couldn't hurt to have someone with a very neutral english accent do the
voiceover) but the quality of the audio is really poor.

~~~
illumin8
Absolutely. The audio is so quiet in your voiceover that even max volume on my
laptop speakers and Youtube slider I can't understand a word you're saying.
You need to normalize the volume level using any sound editor, and better yet,
use a good mic.

If we can't understand what you're saying, how likely are we to use your
product?

~~~
enra
Thanks for pointing this out. Apparently making screencasts is not really our
strongest asset. We try to make a better one later.

------
forgotmypasswd
I recommend a test team that people can join.

You'll have to think of a way to prevent it from becoming a wasteland of
"asdlkfjsakj" posts though.

Looks good!

~~~
Quiark
I would really appreciate that, because I had no clue what organization to
enter in the sign up form (will I be able to change it later? can I sign up
again for another organization with the same email?). Moreover, I didn't
understand how should one use this application within the 3 minutes I invested
:)

------
jedediah
Loved it when I tried it this morning, but the [apparent] overload of the
servers led to my team dismissing it without a second thought.

------
wsbail29
nice work guys...interesting to see a different take on the Flow as a team
collaboration medium. Also, Love the flow based puns like "Flowser". At
Shareflow we call the creator of the flow the "Flowner".

<http://zenbe.com/shareflow>

~~~
enra
Thanks, nice job with Shareflow as well.

After we decided with the name it was quite funny how many 'flow' products
were out there :)

------
hussong
Is it me or does the nodeta image on the left look like a bong at first sight?

~~~
wesley
You've probably seen too many bongs. I didn't make the connection.

